

Declassified FBI documents: Hitler fled to Argentina in 1945 - randomname2
http://vault.fbi.gov/adolf-hitler/adolf-hitler-part-01-of-04/view

======
mtmail
"The theory that Hitler escaped to Argentina has been widely dismissed by
historians,"
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conspiracy_theories_about_Adolf...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conspiracy_theories_about_Adolf_Hitler%27s_death))

The FBI document got released at least a year ago. If there was anything new
of substance it would have made news.

~~~
anonbanker
Then why was it classified?

I ask for a non hand-wavey answer, if I get one.

~~~
chisleu
Because everything gets classified until it isn't.

~~~
anonbanker
This was the exact answer I was hoping wouldn't happen: explaining nothing,
but contributed for snark.

------
anonbanker
With the above document in mind, this article from last January is way
funnier:

[http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/455810/The-INCREDIBLE-
pi...](http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/455810/The-INCREDIBLE-picture-that-
proves-Adolf-Hitler-lived-to-95-with-his-Brazilian-lover)

